# intubation with combitube



## ANGELAMM2004 (Nov 5, 2009)

Hi MDunn,

The ET is designed and meant only to be inserted into the patients trachea, by a trained physician, RT or paramedic as this is a visualized insertion and takes special skill to ensure proper placement. If the trained person fails to secure placement in the trachea, the airway can not be granted, and further delay in vital oxygen to the patient occurs. It is considered a secure airway.  The combitube (dual lumen airway device) is not intended solely for the trachea and can be placed into the esophagus to prevent gastric distention. While it is agreed it can be placed into the trachea, this is a blind insertion airway device rarely does, due to anatomy structures. Failure to place in trachea, airway can still be accessed although not a direct line to the trachea. 

Code 31500 is intended for endotrachael intubations, emergency procedure and is intended only for the visualized endotrachael intubation procedure and not for the dual luman airway devices (combitube, king airway {single lumen}, EOA, PTL Airway)

I hope this long explination helps.

Angela Miller, EMT, CPC, CEMC


----------

